
AWS Service Post Mortem, annotated and corrected [png] - jnoller
http://i.imgur.com/ldP1f.jpg
======
jnoller
Originally from: <http://intraspirit.net/images/aws-explained.png> \- I put it
on imgur to reduce server load.

------
mauriciob
I seriously think they write long texts explaining outages so that people
won't read it.

